# Be Sure To Get Your Flu Shot?



## Fatality (Oct 16, 2009)

Woman Says Flu Shot Triggered Rare Disorder



> She's seen more than 60 doctors. She says all of them were stumped until Johns Hopkins diagnosed her with dystonia. She believes her seasonal flu shot triggered it.
> 
> Desiree says, "Nothing else explains such a fast moving neurological damage. The medical hospitals ruled out everything, CAT scans normal, blood normal, MRI normal. The only thing that explains it is the shot caused the neurologic damage."
> 
> ...



Woman Says Flu Shot Triggered Rare Disorder | WUSA9.com | Washington, DC |

I've never had a flu shot, and never will. 

you can take your chances if you want, she did and she lost. 

the hype from the obama admin is to blame for this, pushing the idea of some major epidemic that is really just duping good people into killing themselves.

seriously, all you good lefties should go get your shot.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 16, 2009)

Fatality said:


> Woman Says Flu Shot Triggered Rare Disorder
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You haven't been paying attention, according to Eots, Terrel and that lot we WILL all get our shot whether we want one or not.

But to the story. This happens every year, some people have reactions to ANY kind of medication or vaccine. Some severe some not. It is nothing new.


----------



## Fatality (Oct 16, 2009)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Fatality said:
> 
> 
> > Woman Says Flu Shot Triggered Rare Disorder
> ...



i think they have had too many injections already


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 16, 2009)

i opt out of the flu shot...will this year too...but reactions occur with anything....the supply has already ran out here...so now i expect people will demand the shots..


----------



## jillian (Oct 16, 2009)

I don't believe the shot "triggered" anything of the sort. But if it did, it was a rarity.

We get flu shots every year and will continue to do so. 

The glenbeckites are really goofy... 

oooooooooohhhh scawy.. the governement is going to hurt you with flu shots.

nuts....


----------



## eots (Oct 16, 2009)

no whats nuts is giving children live flu virus.. whats nut is now they say one is ineffective and two are required ..whats nuts is not recognizing the potential hazards of vaccines and having blind trust in pharmaceutical company's and government bureaucracy


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 16, 2009)

i work with cash...if its going around i get it...shots or no shots....it never makes a difference to me...i just stock up on the stuff to treat the symptoms and hope for the best.


----------



## Terral (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi Retired:



RetiredGySgt said:


> You haven't been paying attention, according to Eots, Terrel and that lot we WILL all get our shot whether we want one or not.



Medical Martial Law 'is' coming and the H1N1/H5N1/H3N2 Triple-triple Recombinant Influenza Virus 'was' created in a U.S. Military Laboratory as a *Genocidal Biological Weapon* (my Topic = check the updates), by the same people who killed JFK and the same people who own the Federal Reserve 'and' the same people orchestrating the U.S./Global Meltdown. We are currently looking at the "Herald Wave" where the Bio-weapon is now in transmission/gestation/mutation mode. However, the H1N1 Vaccines contain the mutagen that will 'change' the Bio-weapon Virus into a Genocidal MONSTER that kills more than 90 percent of the population of this planet (Rothschild/Rockefeller Eugenics Program). 

All of you 'lefties' need to line up and take your H1N1 Bio-weapon Vaccination Shot to become a walking test tube where the Bio-weapon virus can gather the required DNA material that allows the two missing amino acids to climb aboard and transform this mild strain into a series of killer/super strains to begin the genocidal process. Americans are *so STUPID* (my Topic) that you 'are' worthy of utter destruction from the face of this godless planet . . . 



RetiredGySgt said:


> But to the story. This happens every year, some people have reactions to ANY kind of medication or vaccine. Some severe some not. It is nothing new.



No! This does NOT happen every year cuckoo. We are looking at a *Lab-created "Novel" Virus* (LabVirus.com) from which the general population has NO natural immunity. The only reason more people are not dying (yet) is because the Eugenics Doctors deliberately created this 'Herald Wave Strain' with 'mild symptoms,' so the Bio-weapon can spread throughout the global population and only very few hosts even show symptoms! Many of you are walking around 'and' shedding the Bio-weapon virus RIGHT NOW with no idea that you and your family have been infected! 

The real problems will become very apparent when We The Stupid Sheeple begin having reactions from their H1N1 Bio-weapon Vaccinations. THEN, the Govt will claim that  *"The Virus Has Mutated!"* THEN, Obama will stand in front of the cameras and declare "Medical Martial Law." THEN, you will see U.N. Troops setting up roadblocks and checkpoints, when many of you will be shipped off to FEMA Concentration/Death Camps; which is exactly what We The Stupid Sheeple deserve. Listen to Dr. Deagle and his guests on the:

GNC Live Podcast Link << *Bookmark* and listen daily for updates

Nutrimedical Report October 16, 2009 Hour 1
 
 GL,

Terral


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 16, 2009)

jillian said:


> I don't believe the shot "triggered" anything of the sort. But if it did, it was a rarity.
> 
> We get flu shots every year and will continue to do so.
> 
> ...




I get a flu shot every year.  Never any reaction to it but no flu either, not for years.

I'll get the seasonal if my doctor has it.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 16, 2009)

Wow Terral, you take crazy and just run with it, don't you?


----------



## Terral (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi Mont:



Montrovant said:


> Wow Terral, you take crazy and just run with it, don't you?



I see what is coming down the tracks, but many of you confused are still sound asleep and without one clue . . . 

GL,

Terral


----------



## Fatality (Oct 16, 2009)

ive never had a flue shot and never will.  I'm not dumb enough to let them give me shit that could potentialy fuck me up for life. Ill let you good little fue shot victims live out that story line.


----------



## Luissa (Oct 16, 2009)

already had the swine flu don't need that shot and so did my son. I was suppose to go in for his Hep B shot today but he is sick again from daycare so that is a no go. Plus you couldn't get a flu shot in this town right now if you wanted to.
Next week they are setting up a clinic at our arena to hand out flu shots when the health department gets it's next batch. Of course we had our four adults die from the swine flu here in the last two weeks.


----------



## Luissa (Oct 16, 2009)

Fatality said:


> ive never had a flue shot and never will.  I'm not dumb enough to let them give me shit that could potentialy fuck me up for life. Ill let you good little fue shot victims live out that story line.


I have also never had a flu shot.


----------



## geauxtohell (Oct 16, 2009)

Fatality said:


> you can take your chances if you want, she did and she lost.



Oh bullshit.  She has no idea what caused her dystonia.  The best she has is rampant speculation.



> She's seen more than 60 doctors. She says all of them were stumped until Johns Hopkins diagnosed her with dystonia. *She believes her seasonal flu shot triggered it.
> *
> Desiree says, "Nothing else explains such a fast moving neurological damage. The medical hospitals ruled out everything, CAT scans normal, blood normal, MRI normal*. The only thing that explains it is the shot caused the neurologic damage.*"



She is basically making a wild ass guess.  Apparently, she can't even get an expert to support her opinion.  This is the epitome of poor reporting.



> the hype from the obama admin is to blame for this, pushing the idea of some major epidemic that is really just duping good people into killing themselves.



This is retarded even by your standards.  The Obama administration didn't create the flu or the "germ theory of disease".  

Welcome to the 21st century. You can do what you want with your body.  Quit spreading bulshit and bad science to augment your own paranoia.  



> seriously, all you good lefties should go get your shot.



I do and will.  If you don't, over a long enough time frame, chances are the flu will get you.


----------



## geauxtohell (Oct 16, 2009)

eots said:


> no whats nuts is giving children live flu virus.. whats nut is now they one is ineffective and two are required ..whats nuts is not recognizing the potential hazards of vaccines and having blind trust in pharmaceutical company's and government bureaucracy



I notice you chose to remain silent on the fact that the only thing that alleviates this woman's condition is clonazapam and valium, two benzos.  

Standard anti-seizure and muscle rigidity treatment.


----------



## eots (Oct 16, 2009)

geauxtohell said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > no whats nuts is giving children live flu virus.. whats nut is now they one is ineffective and two are required ..whats nuts is not recognizing the potential hazards of vaccines and having blind trust in pharmaceutical company's and government bureaucracy
> ...



really i did not see that anywhere in the article however i would find it irrelevant anyways as she has actual neurological damage of a extreme nature and a medical condition


----------



## geauxtohell (Oct 16, 2009)

eots said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



You didn't see it in the article or the OP?

So you are fine with "neuroleptics" as long as they treat conditions that you deem to be "extreme and medical" enough?


----------



## Fatality (Oct 16, 2009)

geauxtohell said:


> Fatality said:
> 
> 
> > you can take your chances if you want, she did and she lost.
> ...



oh, yeah its speculation on her part, nothing wrong wiht speculating

no docs could rule out the flu shot as the reason, because it can cause neurological damage.

yes, the obam admin did create the big push, not a day goes by where there is not a swine flu story floating around

Janet Napolitano said Wednesday that people should expect a big influx of swine flu cases | Gainesville.com | The Gainesville Sun | Gainesville, FL

Swine flu hitting especially early, claims 11 more kids; vaccine scarcer than expected for now -- chicagotribune.com

i could literaly post hundreds of stories about the swine flu, there is a hype pushing it and you know it as well as i do.

they tell ya how majorly important it is , then in the same breath tell ya how there isnt enough to go around. good thing people are smarter than to go into a panic over this crazy shit.


----------



## BasicGreatGuy (Oct 16, 2009)

I won't be getting a flu shot.


----------



## eots (Oct 16, 2009)

geauxtohell said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > geauxtohell said:
> ...



if they are effective on a medical condition there is no other option for treatment and it is done with _full informed consent_ ..people should be able to seek any treatment they feel comfortable with this is  often not the case with psych drugs and their use.. so dont pretend


----------



## Emma (Oct 16, 2009)

Terral said:


> Medical Martial Law 'is' coming and the H1N1/H5N1/H3N2 Triple-triple Recombinant Influenza Virus 'was' created in a U.S. Military Laboratory as a *Genocidal Biological Weapon* (my Topic = check the updates), by the same people who killed JFK


Wouldn't they be really old by now? I'd think odds are we can outlive them. 



> All of you 'lefties' need to line up and take your H1N1 Bio-weapon Vaccination Shot to become a walking test tube where the Bio-weapon virus can gather the required DNA material that allows the two missing amino acids to climb aboard and transform this mild strain into a series of killer/super strains to begin the genocidal process.


So are we walking test tubes or dead people walking? Why would they wish to kill off their petri dishes?





> Americans are *so STUPID* (my Topic) that you 'are' worthy of utter destruction from the face of this godless planet . . .


Then why bother trying to convince us not to get the vaccine? Since we're only incubating the flu virus so it can mutate into a killer strain, why not be a proponent of the vaccine? That way you can kill two birds with one stone (pun intended). You'd be destroying the evil government-produced virus AND the population in one fell swoop. 




> No! This does NOT happen every year cuckoo. We are looking at a *Lab-created "Novel" Virus* (LabVirus.com) from which the general population has NO natural immunity. The only reason more people are not dying (yet) is because the Eugenics Doctors deliberately created this 'Herald Wave Strain' with 'mild symptoms,' so the Bio-weapon can spread throughout the global population and only very few hosts even show symptoms! Many of you are walking around 'and' shedding the Bio-weapon virus RIGHT NOW with no idea that you and your family have been infected!


I _am_ infected. So, suppose this virus I'm currently infected with _does_ gather my DNA (I'm _really_ trying to follow you here). What is the point when in another 5-7 days or so, it will be dead. You seem to be of the opinion that once infected, we continue to shed the virus forever. 



> The real problems will become very apparent when We The Stupid Sheeple begin having reactions from their H1N1 Bio-weapon Vaccinations. THEN, the Govt will claim that  *"The Virus Has Mutated!"* THEN, Obama will stand in front of the cameras and declare "Medical Martial Law." THEN, you will see U.N. Troops setting up roadblocks and checkpoints, when many of you will be shipped off to FEMA Concentration/Death Camps; which is exactly what We The Stupid Sheeple deserve.


Well, again, if we deserve it, why do you bother with these warnings? If their plan is to spread the killer virus throughout the world and depopulate the planet, why quarantine us in FEMA concentration camps? Just let us walk around and spread this killer virus to everybody. For that matter, why vaccinate against it at all, if the purpose is for us to incubate this virus into a killer strain. Why not just a saline shot. No one would be the wiser you know.


----------



## JW Frogen (Oct 16, 2009)

I dare the flu to take my swine, I dare it!!!!!!


----------



## geauxtohell (Oct 18, 2009)

Fatality said:


> [
> oh, yeah its speculation on her part, nothing wrong wiht speculating



But there is something wrong with taking speculation and printing it as fact.



> no docs could rule out the flu shot as the reason, because it can cause neurological damage.



Any shot can cause neurological damage.  So can infections, beer, and virtually any other thing you can name.  

The Doctors haven't ruled anything out or in.  To do so would be premature and unprofessional.  The only person who has made definitive statements are this woman.  



> yes, the obam admin did create the big push, not a day goes by where there is not a swine flu story floating around



Realizing that this virus has the potential to be a major public health issue and trying to get in front of it is the job of the government.  Perhaps you've forgotten the Reagan Administration's dismal handling of HIV in this country.  



> Janet Napolitano said Wednesday that people should expect a big influx of swine flu cases | Gainesville.com | The Gainesville Sun | Gainesville, FL
> 
> Swine flu hitting especially early, claims 11 more kids; vaccine scarcer than expected for now -- chicagotribune.com
> 
> i could literaly post hundreds of stories about the swine flu, there is a hype pushing it and you know it as well as i do.



I don't think it's hype, but I actually do hope this virus isn't as bad as people are predicting.  Of course, either way it's "damned if you do, damned if you don't."

If the administration tries to be proactive with a public health concern, wack-a-doodles like you accuse them of hyping the issue.

If they do nothing, you would be whining about it too.

Either way, you'll whine. 



> they tell ya how majorly important it is , then in the same breath tell ya how there isnt enough to go around. good thing people are smarter than to go into a panic over this crazy shit.



I don't see you point.  Gas is important, but there is not enough of it to go around.  Being important doesn't always equate to having enough supply.  In fact, it's usually the opposite.


----------



## Old Rocks (Oct 18, 2009)

Fatality said:


> Woman Says Flu Shot Triggered Rare Disorder
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eleven children dead from the swine flu in just the last week in the US. And the flu season has not started yet.


----------



## geauxtohell (Oct 18, 2009)

Old Rocks said:


> Eleven children dead from the swine flu in just the last week in the US. And the flu season has not started yet.



It's all hype.  

Further hype:  people have been getting serious cases of H1N1 throughout the summer, long after flu season.  Flu season, for all practical purposes never completely stopped.

People are being cavalier right now, because they aren't scared.  

Frankly, I hope they are right and this is all being blown out of proportion.  The irony is, if that is the case they will continue to blow off future events until one day there is a really bad bug that does all the nasty things that are predicted.


----------



## Old Rocks (Oct 18, 2009)

Oh sure. And Polio was all hype. Scarlet Fever was all hype. Whooping Cough was all hype. Do I need to go on? I think we need a vaccine for vacuum between the ears for some people.


----------



## Emma (Oct 18, 2009)

Old Rocks said:


> Oh sure. And Polio was all hype. Scarlet Fever was all hype. Whooping Cough was all hype. Do I need to go on? I think we need a vaccine for vacuum between the ears for some people.



He was being sarcastic, stating what these whackos are saying


----------



## Old Rocks (Oct 18, 2009)

geauxtohell said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > Eleven children dead from the swine flu in just the last week in the US. And the flu season has not started yet.
> ...



My apologies. I did what I am always calling other people on, posted before I read the whole post. 

Yes, inevitably, there will be a really nasty bug come along. Particularly given the amount of very rapid world travel today. There have already been some nasty scares.


----------



## Fatality (Oct 18, 2009)

> One senior neurologist said last night: I would not have the swine
> flu jab because of the GBS risk.



Swine flu jab link to killer nerve disease: Leaked letter reveals concern of neurologists over 25 deaths in America



> A warning that the new swine flu jab is linked to a deadly nerve disease has been sent by the Government to senior neurologists in a confidential letter.
> The letter from the Health Protection Agency, the official body that oversees public health, has been leaked to The Mail on Sunday, leading to demands to know why the information has not been given to the public before the vaccination of millions of people, including children, begins.
> 
> It tells the neurologists that they must be alert for an increase in a brain disorder called Guillain-Barre Syndrome (GBS), which could be triggered by the vaccine.
> ...



Swine flu jab link to killer nerve disease: Leaked letter reveals concern of neurologists over 25 deaths in America | Mail Online

National Guard drill at high school to prepare for possible H1N1 riot | Sun Journal

Scare tactics

National Guard drill at high school to prepare for possible H1N1 riot



> PARIS  Oxford Hills Comprehensive High School will be the site of a National Guard riot control drill Thursday morning to prepare in the event of a panic over distribution of serum to treat the swine flu.
> 
> The school on Route 26 at the Paris-Norway town line has been designated by state officials as a distribution site for the H1N1 flu vaccine. The drill is to prepare for a worst-case scenario should the serum have to be transported from Augusta and people rush to get it.



why would people RUSH to get it?

why would not enough remedy cause a RIOT?

fucking hype and scare tactics.

get the shot, have fun you MAY get GBS


----------



## AllieBaba (Oct 18, 2009)

I think the chances of dying from the flu are greater than dying from the innocuulation.

H1N1 doesn't pose a huge threat to healthy adults....but if you are the one to pass it on to your kids, your pregnant wife, or someone with a compromised immune system and they die, welcome to feeling like shit for the rest of your life.


----------



## geauxtohell (Oct 18, 2009)

Fatality said:


> > One senior neurologist said last night: I would not have the swine
> > flu jab because of the GBS risk.
> 
> 
> ...



You can get GBS from any antigen load, to include infection or any other vaccine.  That "senior neurologist" might have just as well said he won't get any vaccine due to that, and I suspect that's his sentiments. 

At least you know what GBS is now, though, so you've gained some education from this otherwise useless thread.  

GBS, by the way, a treatable condition that is most commonly caused by *infection* and affects 1/100,000 people.

But I am sure your odds of getting this flu are waaaaaaay worse than that.


----------



## Fatality (Oct 19, 2009)

geauxtohell said:


> Fatality said:
> 
> 
> > > One senior neurologist said last night: &#8216;I would not have the swine
> ...



 i guess youre prone to hype and scare tactics, have fun with your injection


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 19, 2009)

um, anyone see this?

Woman claiming she acquired dystonia from a flu shot may have it all in her head


----------



## Fatality (Oct 19, 2009)

hurry hurry get your shot before its too late!!

Florida plan advises hospitals to bar some patients in event of severe flu pandemic

pandemic? seriously?

wow, shades of things to come



> Florida health officials are drawing up guidelines that recommend barring patients with incurable cancer, end-stage multiple sclerosis and other conditions from being admitted to hospitals if the state is overwhelmed by flu cases.
> 
> The plan, which would guide Florida hospitals on how to ration scarce medical care during a severe flu outbreak, also calls for doctors to remove patients with poor prognoses from ventilators to treat those who have better chances of surviving. That decision would be made by the hospital.



Florida plan advises hospitals to bar some patients in event of severe flu pandemic -- South Florida Sun-Sentinel.com

why bother getting them to hospital if there is no remedy to go around?

hype and scare tactics, not a friggin day goes by.


----------



## JW Frogen (Oct 19, 2009)

When you make science your enemy you know you have taken political tribalism too far.

It is a given with religion.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 19, 2009)

Fatality said:


> hurry hurry get your shot before its too late!!
> 
> Florida plan advises hospitals to bar some patients in event of severe flu pandemic
> 
> ...


why are you having such a problem with them preparing for a possible worst case scenario?


----------



## Fatality (Oct 19, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Fatality said:
> 
> 
> > hurry hurry get your shot before its too late!!
> ...



you seriously buying into that?


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 19, 2009)

Fatality said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Fatality said:
> ...


wouldnt you rather have them be prepared for something that never actually happens(so far i dont see it happening) than to not prepare and have it happen?


----------



## Fatality (Oct 19, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Fatality said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



having internal plans is one thing, hyping their bs in the press is something totaly different. think about all the things theyve said;

natl guardsman for riots
not enough remedy
sever pandemic
tossing cancer patients and other terminal patients out into the street
masses rushing into hospital 

i mean seriously, sounds like friggin dooms day BS to me, worse than truther nuts


----------



## Si modo (Oct 19, 2009)

Fatality said:


> ....
> 
> hype and scare tactics, not a friggin day goes by.



This is one complaint about the media that I honestly do not think is justified. No one is trying to scare you, they are informing you.  If you chose to be scared, that is on you.

H1N1 is highly contagious.  It will kill, as will any flu.  There is little point in being scared of it, but knowing the ramifications of it spreading will cause many to think twice about employing practices that will reduce their chances of infection and will reduce their chances of infecting others should they start to feel sick.


----------



## Fatality (Oct 19, 2009)

The swine flu con game of 1976, on 60 Minutes 1of2

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=83YNxxnxiIA]YouTube - The swine flu con game of 1976, on 60 Minutes 1of2[/ame]


The swine flu con game of 1976, on 60 Minutes 2of2

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8XOpYTYYRi0]YouTube - The swine flu con game of 1976, on 60 Minutes 2of2[/ame]


----------



## Emma (Oct 19, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Fatality said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



ALL hospitals have internal and external emergency / disaster plans in place. As far as it not happening, it could well occur in certain areas that have limited bed capacity rather than state-wide. Here, our peds floor has maxed out and kids with medical / surgical problems are being admitted to adult med/surg floors while we are admitting those needing chemo or transfusions. We began training our chemo nurses to care for peds patients back in the summer, in preparation for a possible influx of pediatric flu patients that would fill the peds floor. In Fatality's little world, we shouldn't have even attempted to prepare for that possibility. As it was, we came in just under the wire, finishing up most nurses' orientation just prior to heme/onc kids being admitted to our unit. Additionally, doctors and patients are being asked to postpone elective surgeries and procedures. The problem is compounded by an ever increasing number of staff out with the flu, which in turn diminishes our bed capacity. 

There are different levels of response to a pandemic (or _any_ catastrophic occurrence). What is described above is a true disaster triage; where limited resources are allocated to those who would most benefit. This isn't anything new and nefarious that was developed just for this epidemic.


----------



## auditor0007 (Oct 19, 2009)

If you have a healthy immune system, there really is no reason to get the seasonal flu shot.  However, H1N1 is not a normal seasonal flu, and it is effecting younger people more than anyone.  My kids are getting this shot.  Yes, every year a few people have bad reactions to flu shots and this is always a concern.  Every person needs to weigh the benefit versus the potential problems to make their own decision.  There is no right choice in this, just a personal choice.


----------



## auditor0007 (Oct 19, 2009)

Fatality said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Fatality said:
> ...



It's a worse case scenario.  The thing is, it wouldn't take much to get us to that point.  Most hospitals bed vacancy is very low, so if there is a severe outbreak, it won't take much to push hospitals well past capacity.  We could see people in the halls of hospitals with nowhere to go.  And if it would ever get to that point, there is no way to reverse the situation.  That is why they are pushing for people to get the flu shot to begin with.


----------



## Fatality (Oct 19, 2009)

auditor0007 said:


> Fatality said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



I understand its worse case, the problem is that in the media its the only thing they are talking about, how this major epidemic is coming and the "world is gonna fall apart omg omg the sky is falling!!" kinda thing.

like ive said all along, its being sold though hype and scare tactics, just like it was in 76, same shit different decade.


----------



## Emma (Oct 19, 2009)

Fatality said:


> auditor0007 said:
> 
> 
> > Fatality said:
> ...



The epidemic isn't _coming_, it's _here_.


----------



## geauxtohell (Oct 19, 2009)

Fatality said:


> i guess youre prone to hype and scare tactics, have fun with your injection



No, that would be you.

But I am always amused at the obscure pathologies you guys have to drag out to support your preconceived notions.


----------



## geauxtohell (Oct 19, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> um, anyone see this?
> 
> Woman claiming she acquired dystonia from a flu shot may have it all in her head



Thanks for that. 

Like I said, that was the epitome of bad journalism.

Don't expect a mea culpa from the anti-vaccine crowd though.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 19, 2009)

geauxtohell said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > um, anyone see this?
> ...


it wasnt easy to find either
the blogosphere is INUNDATED with the other story


the internet is the perfect Orwellian interface


----------



## KittenKoder (Oct 19, 2009)

Never had it ...


... never will.

Time to nut up or shut up folks. Are we human beings or lab rats?


----------



## hvacjones (Oct 19, 2009)

Agreed


----------



## Fatality (Oct 20, 2009)

Makers Of Vaccine Refuse To Take H1N1

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B4SmFxyust0]YouTube - Makers Of Vaccine Refuse To Take H1N1[/ame]


----------



## Emma (Oct 20, 2009)

Fatality said:


> Makers Of Vaccine Refuse To Take H1N1
> 
> YouTube - Makers Of Vaccine Refuse To Take H1N1


lol Unnamed "scientists" are refusing to take the vaccine. 

Russian TV? _Wayne Madsen_ (conspiracy theorist extraordinaire)? Are you fucking kidding me? 

You've got to do better than that.


----------



## KittenKoder (Oct 20, 2009)

Nurses are refusing it ...


----------



## Emma (Oct 20, 2009)

None I work with.


----------



## JW Frogen (Oct 20, 2009)

Oh for fuck sake!

I am a drunk libertarian if ever there was one but even I can figure this out.

Get your fucking Swine Flu Shot.

It will not turn you into Bigfoot, the Loch Ness Monster or Eliot Ness. You will not become a CIA robot or vote for Obama against your will.

Science is NOT your enemy.

Get the fucking shot before you kill yourself or others.


----------



## Fatality (Oct 20, 2009)

Health Workers Protest Flu Vaccine Mandate



> Outside New York 's capitol building, health care workers - shouting "Give me liberty!" - vowed to fight an unprecedented order from state health officials: a requirement for every health care worker to get seasonal and H1N1 flu shots or face the possibility of being fired.
> 
> Physical therapist Carole Blueweiss is weighting that risk.
> 
> "I'm healthy and I have a strong immune system and I don't want to feel like someone is telling me what to put into my body to protect me," Blueweiss said.



http://www.wwj.com/pages/5364235.php?


Judge Halts Flu Vaccine Mandate For Health Workers



> Small said she would refuse to be vaccinate, worried the vaccine is untested and unproven, leaving her vulnerable. In 1976, there were some deaths associated with a swine flu vaccination.
> 
> Registered nurse Frank Mannino, 50, was also angry. He said the state regulation violates his personal freedom and civil rights.
> 
> ...



Judge Halts Flu Vaccine Mandate For Health Workers - wcbstv.com


----------



## Emma (Oct 20, 2009)

They have every right to (and in fact _can_) refuse. And then healthcare facilities have every right to fire them. Other vaccines designed to protect the public are mandated for healthcare workers as a condition of employment. This is no different.


----------



## paperview (Oct 20, 2009)

Emma said:


> Fatality said:
> 
> 
> > Makers Of Vaccine Refuse To Take H1N1
> ...


lol.

I just looked the guy up...total off the wall conspiracy whackadoodle. 

How  guys of his ilk even gain an ounce of credibility with some people, I'll never know.


----------



## Emma (Oct 20, 2009)

paperview said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > Fatality said:
> ...



Yeah, he's a real piece o' work


----------



## eagleseven (Oct 20, 2009)

If one person in 1,000,000 falls ill from a vaccine, conspiracy theorists will find them and use them to scare the bejesus out of people.

You're more likely to die in a car accident, or from H1N1, than you are from any vaccine.


----------



## Fatality (Oct 20, 2009)

Doctor Admits Vaccine Is More Deadly Than Swine Flu Itself & Will Not Give It To His Kids

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E1z7KSEnyxw]YouTube - Doctor Admits Vaccine Is More Deadly Than Swine Flu Itself & Will Not Give It To His Kids[/ame]


----------



## paperview (Oct 20, 2009)

Hey...wouldn't it be really cool if Fatality and the other conspiracy vaccineaphobes get this really really really nasty hit of the flu, you know, one where they feel they are nearly on their death bed,  gasping their their last breaths, 

but  make it back just before they succumb. 



Where   this
takes on a whole new meaning. 


......................................Naw...that wouldn't be cool at all. 

Just messin' witchya. ;P



.


----------



## Emma (Oct 21, 2009)

Fatality said:


> Doctor Admits Vaccine Is More Deadly Than Swine Flu Itself & Will Not Give It To His Kids



Ah, that guy again. 

He's not an Infectious Disease specialist. Vaccines have been proven not to 'cause' autism. And there is no squalene in US flu vaccines. It's been added to those in Europe and used for (10?) years or more with no problems. 

And btw _doc_, the word is "adjuvant".


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 21, 2009)

Fatality said:


> Doctor Admits Vaccine Is More Deadly Than Swine Flu Itself & Will Not Give It To His Kids
> 
> YouTube - Doctor Admits Vaccine Is More Deadly Than Swine Flu Itself & Will Not Give It To His Kids


have you EVER had a flu shot in the past?


----------



## Fatality (Oct 21, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Fatality said:
> 
> 
> > Doctor Admits Vaccine Is More Deadly Than Swine Flu Itself & Will Not Give It To His Kids
> ...



never


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 21, 2009)

Fatality said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Fatality said:
> ...


has anyone told you that YOU have to get this one?


----------



## Emma (Oct 21, 2009)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/1636385-post84.html

I hope he doesn't mind:



eagleseven said:


> Influenza is one of the most hypervariable viruses that we know. In any one infected patient, the influenza virus is mutating literally thousands upon thousands of times.
> 
> Most of these mutations destroy the virus, but the ones that don't, survive. If just one mutation makes the virus more pathogenic, it will be rapidly spread to other organisms (er, people), and cause more illness.
> 
> ...


----------



## KittenKoder (Oct 21, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Fatality said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



I will go to jail before they force me to get this one. 

I rarely support breaking the law, but any law that forces people to do something is wrong, the only laws that should exist are ones that stop people from taking another person's freedom away, period. So if they try to force this on anyone, I won't hold it against them for breaking the law.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 21, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Fatality said:
> ...


and what law forces anyone to get this shot?


----------



## KittenKoder (Oct 21, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



None ...


... yet.


----------



## Single Dad (Oct 21, 2009)

I got my H1N1 innoculation yesterday. I still hate Obama and Dem Lib socialists today. Evidently the mind altering aspects of the shot didn't take with me.  I will let you all know if I get sick though.


----------



## geauxtohell (Oct 21, 2009)

Emma said:


> None I work with.



Occupational health at our hospital is out of _seasonal flu_ vaccine.  Can you believe that crap?

We barely have enough for patients.  I had to scramble around yesterday to find one to give to a patient.


----------



## eagleseven (Oct 21, 2009)

geauxtohell said:


> Occupational health at our hospital is out of _seasonal flu_ vaccine.  Can you believe that crap?
> 
> We barely have enough for patients.  I had to scramble around yesterday to find one to give to a patient.


My hospital ran out of seasonal flu vaccine 4 hours after they started giving them out, and had to cancel all the other seasonal flu clinics.

I'm guessing this is because they've diverted production capacity to the H1N1 vaccine?


----------



## geauxtohell (Oct 21, 2009)

eagleseven said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > Occupational health at our hospital is out of _seasonal flu_ vaccine.  Can you believe that crap?
> ...



Yeah, that is what I was told.  It aggravates me, because I am a big believer in the flu vax.  So I am going to go down to Price Chopper and shell out $30 for a flu vaccine there.  

They were $15.


----------



## Fatality (Oct 21, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Fatality said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



no, did i say anyone did?


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 21, 2009)

Fatality said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Fatality said:
> ...


then why the panic?


----------



## Fatality (Oct 21, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Fatality said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



thats what im saying, why all the hype and scare tactics?


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 21, 2009)

Fatality said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Fatality said:
> ...


but the only "panic" i'm seeing is from those that oppose the flu shot and are not required to get it


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Oct 21, 2009)

> If you don't, over a long enough time frame, chances are the flu will get you.



So fucking what?  To a normal healthy adult, no big deal.  Stop being such pussies.

Geeze Louise.


----------



## Fatality (Oct 21, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Fatality said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



im seeing it in the hype and scare tactics of government and the press


----------



## Fatality (Oct 21, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K7vPiA3HyWQ]YouTube - Edward Bernays- The Ultimate Propagandist[/ame]


----------



## Fatality (Oct 21, 2009)

Swine Flu Cases Overestimated?



> (CBS)  If you've been diagnosed "probable" or "presumed" 2009 H1N1 or "swine flu" in recent months, you may be surprised to know this: odds are you didn&#8217;t have H1N1 flu.
> 
> In fact, you probably didn&#8217;t have flu at all. That's according to state-by-state test results obtained in a three-month-long CBS News investigation.



hmmm...



> In late July, the CDC abruptly advised states to stop testing for H1N1 flu, and stopped counting individual cases. The rationale given for the CDC guidance to forego testing and tracking individual cases was: why waste resources testing for H1N1 flu when the government has already confirmed there's an epidemic?



Swine Flu Cases Overestimated? - CBS News

overestimated, but you should still get the shot, even though theyve stopped counting because its such a horrendous epidemic and they need to be prepared for riots and mass flooding of hospitals from half the nation...yeeeeah!


----------



## geauxtohell (Oct 21, 2009)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> > If you don't, over a long enough time frame, chances are the flu will get you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Like I said, you can be cavalier with your own body.  

It's when I see people spreading bullshit information that I feel obliged to step in.

What kind of bullshit information?

The kind of bullshit information that this OP led with.


----------



## AllieBaba (Oct 21, 2009)

Fatality said:


> Swine Flu Cases Overestimated?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not true...at least the underestimation part. As I said, they are no longer tracking swine flu unless you end up in the hospital with it. They don't even test at the clinics. It's hugely UN-reported. The only ones who are being reported and tracked are the ones who become deathly ill. Otherwise, it's just being treated as the regular flu.

Which is fine as far as treatment goes...but really stupid if you want to actually contain it.


----------



## eagleseven (Oct 21, 2009)

> Swine Flu Containment Lost, WHO Says - The organization advises extreme caution - Softpedia
> The swine flu pandemic, which has recently taken the world by surprise with more than 130 people dying in Mexico and the United States, can no longer be contained, a top United Nations World Health Organization announced a few days ago. This means that nations are now forced to fend for themselves, and should focus on mitigating the effects of the virus, WHO Assistant Director General Keiji Fukuda said.


This is why they stopped testing for H1N1...it is uncontainable. How do you stop people from sneezing on eachother? You can't.

Rather than try to track H1N1 spread, the CDC is now tracking hospitalizations, and is administering vaccines and anti-virals where applicable.


----------



## Fatality (Oct 21, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Buo-bTsYeZk]YouTube - Flu Vaccine Ingredients : Learn What's in the Flu and Have a Laugh Too[/ame]


----------



## Emma (Oct 21, 2009)

Fatality said:


> "Learn What's in the Flu [vaccine]..."



Google is your friend. 

https://www.vaccineshoppe.com/image.cfm?doc_id=10914&image_type=product_pdf

DOSAGE FORMS AND STRENGTHS

Fluzone vaccine is a sterile suspension for intramuscular injection. Each 0.25 mL dose of Fluzone vaccine contains 7.5 micrograms (mcg) of influenza virus hemagglutinin (HA) and each 0.5 mL dose contains 15 mcg HA from each of the following 3 viruses: A/Brisbane/59/2007, IVR-148 (H1N1), A/Uruguay/716/2007, NYMC X-175C (H3N2) (an A/Brisbane/10/2007-like virus), and B/Brisbane/60/2008. [See Description (11)]

Fluzone vaccine is supplied in 4 presentations:
1) Prefilled syringe, 0.25 mL, no preservative, pediatric dose, for 6 through 35 months of age, distinguished by a pink syringe plunger rod;

2) Prefilled syringe, 0.5 mL, no preservative, for 36 months of age and older;

3) Single-dose vial, 0.5 mL, no preservative, for 36 months of age and older;

4) Multi-dose vial, 5 mL, for 6 months of age and older, contains thimerosal, a mercury derivative, added as a preservative. Each 0.5 mL dose contains 25 mcg mercury.

11. DESCRIPTION

Fluzone vaccine (Influenza Virus Vaccine), an inactivated influenza virus vaccine, for intramuscular use, is prepared from influenza viruses propagated in embryonated chicken eggs. The virus-containing allantoic fluid is harvested and inactivated with formaldehyde. Influenza virus is concentrated and purified in a linear sucrose density gradient solution using a continuous flow centrifuge. The virus is then chemically disrupted using a non-ionic surfactant, polyethylene
glycol p-isooctylphenyl ether, (Triton® X-100) producing a split virus. The split virus is further purified and then suspended in sodium phosphate-buffered isotonic sodium chloride solution.
Fluzone vaccine has been standardized according to the US Public Health Service (USPHS) requirements for the 2009-2010 influenza season and is formulated to contain 45 micrograms (mcg) hemagglutinin per 0.5 mL dose. Each 0.5 mL dose contains 15 mcg influenza virus hemagglutinin (HA) of each of the following 3 viruses: A/Brisbane/59/2007, IVR-148 (H1N1), A/Uruguay/716/2007, NYMC X-175C (an A/Brisbane/10/2007-like virus) (H3N2), and B/Brisbane/60/2008. Gelatin 0.05% is added as a stabilizer. Each 0.5 mL dose may contain residual amounts of formaldehyde (not more than 100 mcg), polyethylene glycol p-isooctylphenyl
ether (not more than 0.02%), and sucrose (not more than 2.0%). There is no thimerosal used in the manufacturing process of the No Preservative single-dose presentations of Fluzone vaccine. The multi-dose presentation of Fluzone vaccine contains thimerosal, a mercury derivative, added as a preservative. Each 0.5 mL dose contains 25 mcg mercury. Fluzone vaccine is a clear to a slightly opalescent suspension. Antibiotics are not used in the manufacture of Fluzone vaccine.
All presentations of Fluzone vaccine are latex-free.
------

Just one example. You can look up the other brands as well.


----------



## Colin (Oct 22, 2009)

*Better than a Flu Shot !* 

Miss Beatrice, The church organist, Was in her eighties and had never been married. She was admired for her sweetness and kindness to all. 

One afternoon the pastor came to call on her and she showed him into her quaint sitting room. She invited him to have a seat while she prepared tea. 

As he sat facing her old Hammond organ, the young minister noticed a cut glass bowl Sitting on top of it. The bowl was filled with water, and in the water floated, of all things, a condom! 

When she returned with tea and scones, they began to chat. 

The pastor tried to stifle his curiosity about the bowl of water and its strange floater, but soon it got the better of him and he could no longer resist. 

'Miss Beatrice', he said, 'I wonder if you would tell me about this?' Pointing to the bowl. 

'Oh, yes,' she replied, 'Isn't it wonderful? I was walking through The Park a few months ago and I found this little package On the ground. 

The directions said To place it on the organ, keep it wet and that it would prevent the spread of disease. 

Do you know I haven't had the flu All winter.'


----------



## Fatality (Oct 23, 2009)

Swine Flu Commercials

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ASibLqwVbsk]YouTube - 1976 Swine Flu Propaganda[/ame]

oooh very scary music and sound effects, makes me want to run right out and get an injection!


----------



## Emma (Oct 23, 2009)

Fatality said:


> Swine Flu Commercials
> oooh very scary music and sound effects, makes me want to run right out and get an injection!



Say hi to Mr. Peabody for me.


----------



## Fatality (Oct 23, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R1oQHED9V-s]YouTube - Martial Law and Swine Flu Part 12[/ame]


----------



## Fatality (Oct 24, 2009)

Emma said:


> Fatality said:
> 
> 
> > Swine Flu Commercials
> ...


----------



## Fatality (Oct 24, 2009)

Obama declares swine flu a national emergency



> WASHINGTON &#8211; President Barack Obama declared the swine flu outbreak a national emergency





> Administration officials said the declaration was a pre-emptive move designed to make decisions easier when they need to be made. Officials said the move was not in response to any single development.



http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20091024/ap_on_go_pr_wh/us_obama_swine_flu

hmmm..an emergency that is not an emergency. not a responce to anything new, just a "lets push it to the next level" move on obams part.


----------



## Fatality (Oct 24, 2009)

Fatality said:


> Obama declares swine flu a national emergency
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Massachusetts the Demo controlled state is already doing it, is your state next? is obam going to try this on a national level? time will tell. i dont trust that fucker for one second so he gets no benefit of the doubt from me, ill let others do that.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Ayy6Rl_5YU]YouTube - VIRAL VIDEO ALERT!!!!! Resist injections? Go to jail! Take your kids! wow! revolution is coming![/ame]


----------



## Fatality (Oct 25, 2009)

> October 8, 2009
> 
> First Daughters Not Vaccinated Against H1N1
> 
> President Obama's school age daughters have not been vaccinated against the H1N1 flu virus.  White House Press Secretary Robert Gibbs says the vaccine is not available to them based on their risk.



» First Daughters Not Vaccinated Against H1N1 Row 2, Seat 4 « FOXNews.com

how convenient for them


----------



## geauxtohell (Oct 25, 2009)

Wow Fatality.  Maybe if you bump your thread one more time, someone will participate in it.

Or maybe we've said everything that needs to be said and are done with it.


----------



## Fatality (Oct 25, 2009)

geauxtohell said:


> Wow Fatality.  Maybe if you bump your thread one more time, someone will participate in it.
> 
> Or maybe we've said everything that needs to be said and are done with it.



your arguments were fail from the beginning, its no wonder. other than that who the fuck asked you?


----------



## Emma (Oct 26, 2009)

Fatality said:


> > October 8, 2009
> >
> > First Daughters Not Vaccinated Against H1N1
> >
> ...



...and the rest of the blurb states: 

_At this time only children with chronic medical conditions are receiving the vaccination because their immune system is not strong enough to fight off the strain._


----------



## Fatality (Oct 26, 2009)

i dont blame obam for not allowing his kids to get injected with poison, i would do the same. in fact everyone should follow obams example on this one. so far it is the only thing he has done that is right and in agreement with the majority of Americans.

*Forget the rush on that H1N1 swine flu vaccine; 62% of Americans have no intention of getting it anyway*



> This morning comes word from a new ABC News/Washington Post poll that almost four parents out of 10 do not believe the vaccine is safe and have no intention of allowing their children to receive it.
> 
> More than 60% of adults say they have no intention of getting the vaccine either.
> 
> ...



Forget the rush on that H1N1 swine flu vaccine; 62% of Americans have no intention of getting it anyway | Top of the Ticket | Los Angeles Times


----------



## Emma (Oct 26, 2009)

62% of Americans are idiots.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 26, 2009)

Emma said:


> 62% of Americans are idiots.


how many actually get them every year anyway?


----------



## Fatality (Oct 26, 2009)

Emma said:


> 62% of Americans are idiots.



thats what youre heroes pelosie and reid keep saying, its no wonder you think so as well. but then youre nothing more than a total liberal ass kiss anyway.


----------



## Fatality (Oct 28, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_mzcbXi1Tkk]YouTube - Rahm Emanuel on the Opportunities of Crisis[/ame]


----------



## geauxtohell (Oct 28, 2009)

Fatality said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > your arguments were fail from the beginning, its no wonder.
> ...


----------



## Fatality (Oct 28, 2009)

geauxtohell said:


> Fatality said:
> 
> 
> > geauxtohell said:
> ...


----------



## geauxtohell (Oct 28, 2009)

Fatality said:


> tell me more about how a person can get Guillain-Barre from drinking a beer, that one was a fucking riot!



When did I ever say that?


----------



## AllieBaba (Oct 28, 2009)

I asked my son, who was parotting silliness about the flu vaccine giving people the flu, how many times he's  had hepatits, diptheria, pertussis or polio as a result of being innoculated against them...or how many people he knew who had....

He had to laugh. He's been sick for two weeks with the flu. H1N1? Who knows. He has a horrible cough that's hanging on.

My kids were innoculated for regular flu a week or two ago...my daughter has a runny nose and sore throat this morning. I'm hoping it's just a head cold. God knows when they're going to get around to vaccinating the kids here...despite the fact that they already have the vaccine ready to go.


----------



## Fatality (Oct 28, 2009)

Illustrated Health Encyclopedia

Guillain-Barre    


Definition:

Guillain-Barre is a disorder involving progressive muscle weakness or paralysis, usually following an infectious illness. It is related to inflammation of multiple nerves. 


Causes and Risks


Guillain-Barre syndrome is an acute type of nerve inflammation. The inflammation damages portions of the nerve cell, resulting in muscle weakness or paralysis. The damage usually includes loss of the myelin sheath of the nerve demyelination) ,which slows conduction of impulses through the nerve. The damage may also include destruction of the axon part of the nerve cell (denervation), which blocks conduction through the nerve.

The exact cause of this disorder is not known. It usually follows a minor infection, usually a respiratory (lung) infection or gastrointestinal (gut) infection. 

The signs of the infection usually have disappeared before the signs of Guillain-Barre begin. It may occur at any age but is most common in people of both sexes between the ages 30 and 50.

Guillain-Barre syndrome may occur in association with AIDS or AIDS-related complex, Mycoplasma infection, measles, herpes simplex, or other viral infection, major surgery within the past 6 weeks, systemic lupus erythematosus, Hodgkin's disease, other malignant diseases, and vaccines such as the antirabies vaccine and the swine flu vaccine.

austin360.com


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 28, 2009)

geauxtohell said:


> Fatality said:
> 
> 
> > tell me more about how a person can get Guillain-Barre from drinking a beer, that one was a fucking riot!
> ...


i'd like to see that claim too

first time i have ever heard that one


----------



## Polk (Oct 28, 2009)

eots said:


> no whats nuts is giving children live flu virus.. whats nut is now they say one is ineffective and two are required ..whats nuts is not recognizing the potential hazards of vaccines and having blind trust in pharmaceutical company's and government bureaucracy



No way injecting people will cowpox will keep them from getting smallpox.


----------



## Terry (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm sick!!!!!! Feel really bad with a temp of 100.5 and a sore throat.  So much for having mega dosage of Vitamin D in preventing me from getting sick.  Flu shot? Fuck no.


----------



## Emma (Oct 28, 2009)

Terry said:


> I'm sick!!!!!! Feel really bad with a temp of 100.5 and a sore throat.  So much for having *mega dosage of Vitamin D* in preventing me from getting sick.  Flu shot? Fuck no.



Careful with that. 

Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Old Rocks (Oct 28, 2009)

AllieBaba said:


> I asked my son, who was parotting silliness about the flu vaccine giving people the flu, how many times he's  had hepatits, diptheria, pertussis or polio as a result of being innoculated against them...or how many people he knew who had....
> 
> He had to laugh. He's been sick for two weeks with the flu. H1N1? Who knows. He has a horrible cough that's hanging on.
> 
> My kids were innoculated for regular flu a week or two ago...my daughter has a runny nose and sore throat this morning. I'm hoping it's just a head cold. God knows when they're going to get around to vaccinating the kids here...despite the fact that they already have the vaccine ready to go.



This flu has a nasty habit of going for the lungs. Tell him to watch out for pneumonia.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 28, 2009)

Terry said:


> I'm sick!!!!!! Feel really bad with a temp of 100.5 and a sore throat.  So much for having *mega dosage of Vitamin D in preventing me from getting sick*.  Flu shot? Fuck no.


um, i thought it was Vitamin C that was supposed to do that?


----------



## Emma (Oct 28, 2009)

Fatality said:


> Illustrated Health Encyclopedia
> 
> Guillain-Barre
> 
> ...



Another reason to be vaccinated: 

_The fact that so many cases of Guillain-Barré begin after a viral or bacterial infection suggests that certain characteristics of some viruses and bacteria may activate the immune system inappropriately._

Guillain-Barré Syndrome Information Page: National Institute of Neurological Disorders and Stroke (NINDS)


----------



## Terry (Oct 28, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sick!!!!!! Feel really bad with a temp of 100.5 and a sore throat.  So much for having *mega dosage of Vitamin D in preventing me from getting sick*.  Flu shot? Fuck no.
> ...


http://www.vitamindcouncil.org/newsletter/vitamin-d-and-h1n1-swine-flu.shtmlhttp://www.vitamindcouncil.org/newsletter/h1n1-flu-and-vitamin-d.shtml

was at a wedding and a doctor told me this but I was already on 50000 units of D by doctor's orders, and my last pill is next week before I go back for my follow up.


----------



## dilloduck (Oct 28, 2009)

Terry said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Terry said:
> ...



people with more money than you should be buying your pills for you.


----------



## Terry (Oct 28, 2009)

dilloduck said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


----------



## Emma (Oct 28, 2009)

Terry said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Terry said:
> ...


As long as your doc has ok'd it. I get nervous when I see people taking massive doses of fat-soluble vits.


----------



## AllieBaba (Oct 28, 2009)

Terry said:


> I'm sick!!!!!! Feel really bad with a temp of 100.5 and a sore throat.  So much for having mega dosage of Vitamin D in preventing me from getting sick.  Flu shot? Fuck no.



They won't give you a flu shot while you're sick anyway.

You're not in the population that's at particular risk. Drink chicken soup.


----------



## Terry (Oct 28, 2009)

Emma said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


Yeah my doc said when she called that my test said I was really low at a 4. Whatever that means so she started me on mega dose of D.  I have no idea why I was so low because well, I was in Fla for two weeks, I go in our boat every weekend and do a lot of yard work each week. I'm in the SUN a lot!


----------



## Terry (Oct 28, 2009)

AllieBaba said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sick!!!!!! Feel really bad with a temp of 100.5 and a sore throat.  So much for having mega dosage of Vitamin D in preventing me from getting sick.  Flu shot? Fuck no.
> ...


no chicken for me...I'm drinking water and eating only crackers for the first 48 hours.  Give my body a chance to fight this off. I am not sure it is h1n1 but I'm not going to get tested because they won't test it.  Cost too much for them to test if it is.  I'll just be lumped into the national data of how many cases if I go see the doc.


----------



## Emma (Oct 28, 2009)

Terry said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > Terry said:
> ...


If it _is_ the flu, it's no doubt H1N1. That's really the only one going about now.


----------



## Terry (Oct 28, 2009)

Emma said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...


no telling what it is but someone was at that wedding that shouldn't have been!


----------



## AllieBaba (Oct 28, 2009)

The only purpose to test adults who aren't in risk groups is to keep data. Otherwise, it's just another flu. It doesn't get treated any differently, unless you become ill enough to go to the hospital. At THAT time they may test for it, or not, and the treatment is still the same as for regular flu gone bad.


----------



## AllieBaba (Oct 28, 2009)

chicken soup is better at keeping you hydrated than water alone.


----------



## Terry (Oct 28, 2009)

the fever is what I cannot handle!  My normal body temp is always low so a low grade fever to me is actually higher.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 28, 2009)

Emma said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


exactly


----------



## Emma (Oct 28, 2009)

Terry said:


> the fever is what I cannot handle!  My normal body temp is always low so a low grade fever to me is actually higher.



My normal runs around 97. With this, it peaked at 102.9 =\

The headache is what got on my nerves. I couldn't shake it.


----------



## Terry (Oct 28, 2009)

My headache isn't bad which is strange because with my thyroid sometimes I get wicked ones.  Maybe that mega D is helping me after all.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 28, 2009)

Terry said:


> My headache isn't bad which is strange because with my thyroid sometimes I get wicked ones.  Maybe that mega D is helping me after all.


if your D is low, of course it will help
but i dont think D has any protective nature on sickness


----------



## AllieBaba (Oct 28, 2009)

I had a headache for about 24 hours. It wasn't a terrible one.

It wasn't until a couple of days later I felt like I was dying. It had nothing to do with headache, which was gone. It was a hideous sore throat and the worst overall body aches I've ever had.


----------



## Terry (Oct 28, 2009)

AllieBaba said:


> I had a headache for about 24 hours. It wasn't a terrible one.
> 
> It wasn't until a couple of days later I felt like I was dying. It had nothing to do with headache, which was gone. It was a hideous sore throat and the worst overall body aches I've ever had.


The fever and yes the sore throat is just as bad. Wish there was a way to keep my throat wet 24/7


----------



## Terry (Oct 28, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> > My headache isn't bad which is strange because with my thyroid sometimes I get wicked ones.  Maybe that mega D is helping me after all.
> ...


I don't know studies are being done they think a lack of D could be the cause of many things. Of course more study is needed in this area.  I'm baffled as to why mine was so low when I'm an outdoors person.  Heck on our boat my hub will be under the canopy and me, in the full sun.  He would say put sun screen on and I say NOPE. WTF...I dont' get it


----------



## AllieBaba (Oct 28, 2009)

YOu can be low on other things which cause you to not metabolize vitamin D. Or is that if you're low on vit d you can't metabolize calcium?

I don't sweat the vitamins much.


----------



## Terry (Oct 28, 2009)

AllieBaba said:


> YOu can be low on other things which cause you to not metabolize vitamin D. Or is that if you're low on vit d you can't metabolize calcium?
> 
> I don't sweat the vitamins much.


I have no idea but will ask the doctor if I remember.  Not having V-D in you makes you feel like you've been hit by a mac truck!


----------



## AllieBaba (Oct 28, 2009)

They started putting it into milk because kids weren't metabolizing the calcium of the milk they were drinking, and rickets were prevalent. At least that's my recollection.


----------



## Terry (Oct 28, 2009)

yeah but you have to drink 40 glasses of Milk a day to get your so called daily dose. Back in the old days kids drank nothing but milk.  They put a tiny bit in bread too.  Most green veggies has Natural D in it but if you cook it...that D is gone.  

I am sure she will do some more labs on my follow up. This time I'm going to get a copy of those labs so I can see what is going on.


----------



## AllieBaba (Oct 28, 2009)

Your daily dose of what? D? The purpose was just to give enough so kids could absorb calcium. And it worked. Vitamin D & calcium are a couple of those weird things that have to be in the system almost simultaneously for the calcium to be absorbed. I don't think the motive was to make sure kids got enough vit d..it was to make sure they got enough to absorb calcium from the milk. And it worked.


----------



## AllieBaba (Oct 28, 2009)

Sorry. I said "and it worked" twice. THree times now.


----------



## Terry (Oct 28, 2009)

Oh I see


----------



## Terry (Oct 28, 2009)

I need to see my calcium levels I guess.  Maybe that is why my D is low. *shrugs*


----------



## AllieBaba (Oct 28, 2009)

"Fortified foods provide most of the vitamin D in the American diet [4,26]. For example, almost all of the U.S. milk supply is fortified with 100 IU/cup of vitamin D (25% of the Daily Value or 50% of the AI level for ages 14-50 years). In the 1930s, a milk fortification program was implemented in the United States to combat rickets, then a major public health problem. This program virtually eliminated the disorder at that time [4,14]."
Dietary Supplement Fact Sheet: Vitamin D


----------



## Terry (Oct 28, 2009)

AllieBaba said:


> "Fortified foods provide most of the vitamin D in the American diet [4,26]. For example, almost all of the U.S. milk supply is fortified with 100 IU/cup of vitamin D (25% of the Daily Value or 50% of the AI level for ages 14-50 years). In the 1930s, a milk fortification program was implemented in the United States to combat rickets, then a major public health problem. This program virtually eliminated the disorder at that time [4,14]."
> Dietary Supplement Fact Sheet: Vitamin D


I think many small illness people have could be related to a lack or low Vitamin D.  Think about it, our Kids today do not go outside and play like when we were kids.  They sit inside and play video games and stuff.  Not only that they don't drink milk and eat very well.  Add this to the kids that live in the Northeastern part of the USA and I bet you that many kids that have been diagnosed for other things is bogus and rather due to D deficiency.


----------



## AllieBaba (Oct 28, 2009)

If that were true there'd be more rickets.

Which actually, there was a huge upswing in rickets for a while when the fad was to cut back on cow's milk, and when people were being told that lactose-intolerant children should avoid milk products altogether.

Big mistake. Rickets started showing up again in the US, and they've since learned that if a child is lactose intolerant, most times, if you carefully monitor their consumption of milk products but make sure they still CONSUME milk products, they get over it, or it becomes extremely mild.

Both of my kids were lactose  intolerant as infants. They aren't now. I gave them soy formula...but when they started eating, I introduced milk into their diets again.


----------



## Terry (Oct 28, 2009)

AllieBaba said:


> If that were true there'd be more rickets.
> 
> Which actually, there was a huge upswing in rickets for a while when the fad was to cut back on cow's milk, and when people were being told that lactose-intolerant children should avoid milk products altogether.
> 
> ...


same with one of my children. I haven't checked to see if rickets has become more prevalent then past years but I'll trust you that it hasn't.


----------



## AllieBaba (Oct 28, 2009)

It was at one point pretty much completely gone, then in the 80s and 90s showed up again. It was directly related to the fad that milk was "unhealthy" and would lead to obesity, lactose intolerance, and a variety of other terrible things.

So they started pushing the sugary juices and our kids started shrinking and getting rickets again.

Once the medical community realized what was happened and they started in with the "got milk" commercials, I believe the incidence dropped.


----------



## Terry (Oct 28, 2009)

Interesting, my youngest had to be on soy milk but I just gradually added a little milk to his soy milk and within 6 months he could tolerate whole milk with no problems.


----------



## AllieBaba (Oct 28, 2009)

My daughter, who actually had the worst intolerance to milk as a baby, loves milk now and I actually have to watch how much she drinks (she's her mom's kid, what can I say) because she'll drink it all day long.

My boy, who didn't react so strongly to it as an infant, doesn't like it. I have to monitor HIM to make sure he gets enough, because he prefers water. I make him drink it with dinner. I make pudding. We always have Nestle's on hand. 

He actually likes cheese, I should buy more of it. I don't think of it because I'm not a huge cheese eater...one of my older boys lived on cheese sandwiches I think for about 10 years. He could go through a brick in a couple of days. I always had cheese then. 

Little girl doesn't like it, I don't think of it, and my little boy digs peanut butter, so I don't think to buy cheese. I'll have to start.


----------



## Terry (Oct 28, 2009)

AllieBaba said:


> My daughter, who actually had the worst intolerance to milk as a baby, loves milk now and I actually have to watch how much she drinks (she's her mom's kid, what can I say) because she'll drink it all day long.
> 
> My boy, who didn't react so strongly to it as an infant, doesn't like it. I have to monitor HIM to make sure he gets enough, because he prefers water. I make him drink it with dinner. I make pudding. We always have Nestle's on hand.
> 
> ...


I love cheese too, and that is what I generally eat for lunch is a cheese sandwich with a little mayo.


----------



## eagleseven (Oct 29, 2009)

Terry said:


> I don't know studies are being done they think a lack of D could be the cause of many things. Of course more study is needed in this area.  I'm baffled as to why mine was so low when I'm an outdoors person.  Heck on our boat my hub will be under the canopy and me, in the full sun.  He would say put sun screen on and I say NOPE. WTF...I dont' get it


Vitamin D is helpful, but it is no substitute for a vaccine. The body cannot fight what it cannot recognize, no matter how well-nourished it is, and vaccines are proven to increase antigen recognition.

Compare fighting disease to a boxing match. Taking vitamins is similar to training...it improves your overall performance. Taking a vaccine, however, is like studying your individual opponent's style...if you know his weaknesses, you can hit his weak spots and take him down in one round.


----------



## AllieBaba (Oct 29, 2009)

But gosh it's great for utilizing calcium.

B-12 is also for some reason a pretty effective vitamin for addicts. Go figure.


----------



## AllieBaba (Oct 29, 2009)

Now I want a cheese sandwich and I have no cheese, dammit.


----------



## eagleseven (Oct 29, 2009)

AllieBaba said:


> But gosh it's great for utilizing calcium.
> 
> B-12 is also for some reason a pretty effective vitamin for addicts. Go figure.


The thing with vitamins is that an excess won't help you, but a deficit will seriously hurt you. 

If you take extra Vitamin C, it'll turn your urine yellow as you piss it out. If you don't have enough Vitamin C, you'll die of scurvy

If you take extra Vitamin D, you'll damage your kidneys and liver. If you don't have enough Vitamin D, your cancer risk goes sky-high (Vitamin D is critical to DNA repair).


----------



## AllieBaba (Oct 29, 2009)

Lack of vitamin C also leads to other health issues...like weakening of blood vessel walls.


----------



## eagleseven (Oct 29, 2009)

AllieBaba said:


> Lack of vitamin C also leads to other health issues...like weakening of blood vessel walls.


Yeah, a symptom of scurvy is internal bleeding, as your capillaries dissolve.


----------



## Fatality (Oct 29, 2009)

Emma said:


> Fatality said:
> 
> 
> > Illustrated Health Encyclopedia
> ...



wow, so you think getting Guillain-Barre is a plus, amazing.


----------



## Fatality (Oct 29, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Ayy6Rl_5YU[/ame]


----------



## Terry (Oct 29, 2009)

Well I don't want cancer nor scurvy, so right now I'm stuck taking this mega dose.  I just hope this is it and I can just take my normal daily vitamin after this last pill.  If not oh shit I don't even want to think about it.


----------



## eagleseven (Oct 29, 2009)

Fatality said:


> wow, so you think getting Guillain-Barre is a plus, amazing.


Guillain-Barre syndrome is a chronic over-reaction to antigen. The more antigen in your system, the more likely you are to develop it.

Thus, you are far more likely to develop Guillain-Barre from H1N1 (or any real disease) than from the corresponding vaccine, because there is far more antigen in your system when you are sick. As the vaccine prevents the development of disease, and most people develop Guillain-Barre when sick, you dramatically reduce the odds of developing Guillain-Barre by taking vaccines.

Understand?


----------



## Emma (Oct 29, 2009)

Fatality said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > Fatality said:
> ...



GTH was right. Facts just fly completely over your head.


----------



## geauxtohell (Oct 29, 2009)

geauxtohell said:


> Fatality said:
> 
> 
> > tell me more about how a person can get Guillain-Barre from drinking a beer, that one was a fucking riot!
> ...



*ahem*

BTW, congratulations to fatality for getting his bullshit, troll thread bumped.


----------



## geauxtohell (Oct 29, 2009)

Terry said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > Terry said:
> ...



Assuming your kidneys and liver are intact, you might have a genetic conditions that hinders your metabolism of vitamin D.


----------



## Terry (Oct 29, 2009)

geauxtohell said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...


Thanks, just had an MRI not long ago with contrast looking at my kidney and liver and doc said I was ok there.  We will find out soon I hope.  I just didn't get why after being in the Sun so much as to why I was so low in the V-D but you answered that. 

Wait....but but but...I have good genes...LOL


----------



## geauxtohell (Oct 29, 2009)

Terry said:


> I need to see my calcium levels I guess.  Maybe that is why my D is low. *shrugs*



No, it would be vice versa.

Vitamin D facilitates absorption of calcium.  If your vitamin D was low, you calcium would be low because of that.


----------



## geauxtohell (Oct 29, 2009)

Terry said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > Terry said:
> ...



From the skin to the blood, making vitamin D into it's active component is a three step process that starts at the skin w/ UV light, goes to the liver, and then to the kidneys.  At each step, an important group is added on and enzymes are responsible for that.  

If you lack the gene for any part of that pathway, it could be the cause for your deficiency.  

I don't know that to be the case, so I am just spitballing.  Take it for what it's worth.


----------



## geauxtohell (Oct 29, 2009)

Emma said:


> GTH was right. Facts just fly completely over your head.



Well, it's _really_ inconvenient when you've already got your mind made up.


----------



## Terry (Oct 29, 2009)

geauxtohell said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> > geauxtohell said:
> ...


Well let me ask you this, if I was hypothyroid and my thyroid levels were off would this cause the deficiency?  My thinking is the thyroid secrets the hormone down to the other organs like the liver, and stuff right?


----------



## Emma (Oct 29, 2009)

Terry said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > Terry said:
> ...


That would be indicative of a parathyroid disorder, I think.


----------



## Terry (Oct 29, 2009)

Emma said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> > geauxtohell said:
> ...


Yeah I read that, had my left thyroid removed but labs are not showing a parathyroid problem just low TSH.  Oh well, just thought maybe a connection there.


----------



## geauxtohell (Oct 29, 2009)

Terry said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > Terry said:
> ...



I think Emma nailed it.  

To be honest with you, the thyroid does so much I wouldn't venture to make any statements about vitamin D.  Off the top of my head, I can't think of how it would matter, but that doesn't mean much.


----------



## Emma (Oct 29, 2009)

Terry said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > Terry said:
> ...



What I meant was that if this was due to an endocrine disorder, it could be due to the parathyroids.

TSH is what the pituitary gland produces to cause the thyroid to release its hormones. If the thyroid is sluggish, your body will pump out higher levels of TSH in order to force the thyroid to function up to par. Therefore a high TSH can mean one is hypothyroid. Low levels could indicate hyperthyroid. Of course, there are other reasons why a TSH level can be too high or too low.


----------



## Terry (Oct 29, 2009)

Emma said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...


I know all that I'm hypo, but I was reading one night and some older lady who was hypo and in her 70's learned all in one day that she was hypo and V-D deficiency so i thought hrm I wonder if there is a connection. 

SO I asked and it was answered a NO.


----------



## geauxtohell (Oct 29, 2009)

Emma said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...



Dammit!  That concept always screws me up (high/low TSH).

Damn feedback.


----------



## Terry (Oct 29, 2009)

geauxtohell said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > Terry said:
> ...


I know right


----------



## Emma (Oct 29, 2009)

Terry said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > Terry said:
> ...



Like GTH said, the thyroid impacts all body metabolism; there could be a connection. I don't know. I mentioned parathyroid because they directly affect calcium metabolism.


----------



## Emma (Oct 29, 2009)

geauxtohell said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > Terry said:
> ...


A friend of mine registered a TSH level _>30_ during her pregnancy. Freaked her docs the hell out.


----------



## Terry (Oct 29, 2009)

I just tried to search for any connection to thyroid and V-D on google and didn't find anything.  My guess it could be but there is no medical study out there on it. OR if there is I didn't find it.


----------



## Emma (Oct 29, 2009)

Terry said:


> I just tried to search for any connection to thyroid and V-D on google and didn't find anything.  My guess it could be but there is no medical study out there on it. OR if there is I didn't find it.



I found a couple but I don't know what the hell they mean


----------



## geauxtohell (Oct 29, 2009)

Emma said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...



BTW, with a floor full of H1N1 patients, I saw my _first_ positive rapid flu.

That test is useless when it yields a negative result.


----------



## Terry (Oct 29, 2009)

Emma said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> > I just tried to search for any connection to thyroid and V-D on google and didn't find anything.  My guess it could be but there is no medical study out there on it. OR if there is I didn't find it.
> ...


Legit study's or some doctor trying to make a connection?

Yeah I got H1N1 right now...it isn't so bad, I've had worst regular colds then this.  I know, I know, everyone is different and I'm the lucky one.


----------



## Emma (Oct 29, 2009)

Terry said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > Terry said:
> ...



Research articles (or rather, abstracts).


----------



## Emma (Oct 29, 2009)

geauxtohell said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > Terry said:
> ...


Yup.

My first day back after getting over the flu, I admitted a patient whose child tested positive for the flu. This person had all the symptoms, but their swab was negative. I put this patient on the appropriate isolation per our protocol, only to have my co-workers blast me for that because "the test was negative". I pulled up the info regarding this, but they refused to listen and when I returned the next day, the day-shift nurse had decided on her own to take the patient off isolation and not use any PPE while caring for them. 

Idiots.


----------



## geauxtohell (Oct 29, 2009)

Terry said:


> I just tried to search for any connection to thyroid and V-D on google and didn't find anything.  My guess it could be but there is no medical study out there on it. OR if there is I didn't find it.



The problem with medical articles is that sources like the NEJM aren't free.  That makes it hard for you to do your own research.


----------



## geauxtohell (Oct 29, 2009)

Emma said:


> Yup.
> 
> My first day back after getting over the flu, I admitted a patient whose child tested positive for the flu. This person had all the symptoms, but their swab was negative. I put this patient on the appropriate isolation per our protocol, only to have my co-workers blast me for that because "the test was negative". I pulled up the info regarding this, but they refused to listen and when I returned the next day, the day-shift nurse had decided on her own to take the patient off isolation and not use any PPE while caring for them.
> 
> Idiots.



You're fucking kidding me.  

I mean, I am a medical student and know this shit, for fuck's sake.

It's not like this is some obscure pathology that no one is paying attention too.  Ignorance is not an excuse here.

Does she understand the concept of sensitivity and specificity?



> # The rapid tests vary in terms of sensitivity and specificity when compared with viral culture or RT-PCR. Product insert information and research publications indicate that:
> 
> * Sensitivities are approximately 50-70%
> * Specificities are approximately 90-95%



CDC - Seasonal Influenza (Flu) - Rapid Diagnostic Testing for Influenza: Information for Clinical Laboratory Directors

A sensitivity of 50% means, with a negative test, you are basically flipping a coin.  Which means you can basically discount all negative tests as a diagnostic tool.


----------



## Emma (Oct 29, 2009)

geauxtohell said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > Yup.
> ...


I wish I was kidding, and don't sell yourself short. 

Of course, I had to deal with the patient and spouse getting semi-hysterical when I replaced the isolation signs and walked in the room with a mask, etc. (that no one had bothered with all the damned day). Once I sat down and explained to them why the isolation was necessary, and that a negative doesn't rule out the flu, they were cool about it. Thank God.

This unit is the strangest one I've ever worked. I'm bombarded by "education" inservices constantly, yet for all their "education", they are simply clueless. 

(one of our required inservices was on how to open the doors in the ICU section of our unit. I shit you not. I got 0.25 hours CE for that )


----------



## geauxtohell (Oct 29, 2009)

Emma said:


> I wish I was kidding, and don't sell yourself short.
> 
> Of course, I had to deal with the patient and spouse getting semi-hysterical when I replaced the isolation signs and walked in the room with a mask, etc. (that no one had bothered with all the damned day). Once I sat down and explained to them why the isolation was necessary, and that a negative doesn't rule out the flu, they were cool about it. Thank God.
> 
> This unit is the strangest one I've ever worked. I'm bombarded by "education" inservices constantly, yet for all their "education", they are simply clueless.



I profess ignorance on this matter, so don't take this as condescending, but do nurses have the latitude to place and remove isolation orders on the floor?  I am just learning all of the protocols behind writing orders, etc.  

But yeah, sounds like the unit could use some instruction on characteristics of tests.  I know you know this, but a _negative_ read has a 50-70% of being wrong, so where does that leave you?  

Dizzzzzzzammmmnnnnn.



> (one of our required inservices was on how to open the doors in the ICU section of our unit. I shit you not. I got 0.25 hours CE for that )



Doesn't sound any worse than some of the shit we get credit for.  I thought the "communicating with a difficult patient" class was especially good.  Not that it's not a vital skill, it is.  The problem is that they actors they employ are so histrionic that I personally doubt I am going to see patients that present with that.  A useful class would be "how to communicate with a non-compliant patient".


----------



## Emma (Oct 29, 2009)

geauxtohell said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > I wish I was kidding, and don't sell yourself short.
> ...


 Yes, we can institute isolation precautions. For example, if I have a patient I suspect might have CDiff (or one that has a history of it and develops diarrhea), I can put them on enteric contact isolation.

One fight I have repeatedly is convincing my coworkers to place patients with disseminated zoster (or immunocompromised patients with localized zoster) into airborne isolation in addition to contact. Sometimes I feel like I'm just banging my head against the wall. I have a copy of the CDC isolation guide and keep it in my locker in case I have a question about what precautions to take (it's an appendix on one of their pages, I'll see if I can find it again).

As far as isolation that is ordered by a doc, I'd get his/her approval first before removing the patient from isolation. I rarely see a doctor's order to place someone on isolation; they seem to leave it to us to know when to do so. 

Here's the CDC guide: http://www.cdc.gov/ncidod/dhqp/pdf/guidelines/Isolation2007_appendixA.pdf



> Doesn't sound any worse than some of the shit we get credit for.  I thought the "communicating with a difficult patient" class was especially good.  Not that it's not a vital skill, it is.  *The problem is that they actors they employ are so histrionic that I personally doubt I am going to see patients that present with that.*  A useful class would be "how to communicate with a non-compliant patient".


You'd be surprised lol. Although I have noticed that they seem to save their best performances for us =\


----------



## AllieBaba (Oct 29, 2009)

Emma said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...




Lol.
I once went to a training in a huge, beautiful, outrageously expensive AAA (community center for seniors & people with disabilities) building, I think in Gresham. Anyway, this building is gorgeous....the halls are all really wide, the bathrooms are all standard for disabled people, beautiful glass sided building, full industrial kitchen, library, dining room, a variety of conference rooms and I don't even know what else, it was huge and new and gorgeous. Ramps to every door, extra large elevators, disabled parking and temporary load parking all around the building. Just a gorgeous, wonderful thing of beauty. 

Every door, inside and out (and we're talking dozens, probably well over 100) had those wonderful big buttons you push that automatically opens the door and closes it gently (those things are great).

Except unfortunately...not one of them worked. Every single one was non-functional.

Go figure.


----------



## Terry (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm feeling really nauseated right now...the throat is better but man my stomach is one big knot. Going to go lay down...this is the worse feeling I've had in years.


----------



## Emma (Oct 30, 2009)

Terry said:


> I'm feeling really nauseated right now...the throat is better but man my stomach is one big knot. Going to go lay down...this is the worse feeling I've had in years.



I hope you get to feeling better soon


----------



## Fatality (Oct 31, 2009)

geauxtohell said:


> Any shot can cause neurological damage.  So can infections, beer, and virtually any other thing you can name.



corn flakes?

i love the one about beer the most though. so lemme guess, how many beers does it take to get neurological damage? hmmm...one? two? ten? maybe one hundred? a thousand? maybe one has to become a raving alchoholic first? do tell.


----------



## geauxtohell (Oct 31, 2009)

Fatality said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > Any shot can cause neurological damage.  So can infections, beer, and virtually any other thing you can name.
> ...



Numbskull,

I never said that beer causes GBS.  I said alcohol can damage the brain.  The larger point, obviously lost on you,  is that the central nervous system is fragile and easily damaged.  It wasn't an editorial comment, as I enjoy drinking as much as the next man.  

As for the other stuff, I'll let you do your own research.


----------



## Terry (Oct 31, 2009)

Emma said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> > I'm feeling really nauseated right now...the throat is better but man my stomach is one big knot. Going to go lay down...this is the worse feeling I've had in years.
> ...


Thanks Emma, feeling better today.  I see my Doctor on Monday thank goodness.


----------



## Fatality (Oct 31, 2009)

geauxtohell said:


> Fatality said:
> 
> 
> > geauxtohell said:
> ...



oh come on man, how many beers would it take?


----------



## geauxtohell (Nov 7, 2009)

Fatality said:


> Woman Says Flu Shot Triggered Rare Disorder
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bump for the memories.

Desiree Jennings "cured" of her "vaccine-induced dystonia"? : Respectful Insolence


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 7, 2009)

geauxtohell said:


> Fatality said:
> 
> 
> > Woman Says Flu Shot Triggered Rare Disorder
> ...


nice find


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 7, 2009)

I've always understood that reactions to the flu shot were very rare. Can definitely happen tho.


----------



## Emma (Nov 7, 2009)

geauxtohell said:


> Bump for the memories.
> 
> Desiree Jennings "cured" of her "vaccine-induced dystonia"? : Respectful Insolence


Excellent. 

_But, unknowingly, Dr. Buttar was about to administer what can be considered a significant test of the hypothesis that Jennings' symptoms are psychogenic. One test we can use to help confirm this diagnosis is to see if the patient's symptoms can respond to psychological treatments or to medical treatments that should not otherwise be capable of reversing the symptoms. A response that is too quick to be plausible, for example, is one type of response that supports a psychogenic diagnosis. One dramatic example from my own experience was a patient with apparently psychogenic symptoms who believed that he needed a specific IV medication as a treatment. After extensive negative workup, we agreed to give him the treatment, and his symptoms completely resolved even before the medicine had a chance to work its way through the IV tubing and into his arm.
If Jennings really had dystonia or any biological brain injury from toxicity, removing the toxin might prevent further progression and allow the slow process of recovery to begin. But brain damage does not immediately reverse itself once the cause is removed. It is possible for dystonia to be a side effect of certain medications, and it can immediately resolve once that medication is stopped or reversed. But in that situation we are dealing with an effect of an active blood level of a pharmaceutical agent - something which is inherently reversible. We are not dealing with damage or injury.
[...]
However, now Jennings herself, and Dr. Buttar, report that Jennings began to improve while still sitting in the chair and receiving her chelation therapy, and within 36 hours her symptoms were completely gone. First, let me say that I am very happy Ms. Jennings' symptoms have resolved. Hopefully now she can just go on with her life. But to me, this impossibly rapid recovery is a dramatic confirmation that her symptoms were psychogenic to begin with. It is simply implausible that brain injury from mercury toxicity could be reversed so quickly - especially when you consider that Dr. Buttar had Jennings at death's door._

I'm not so sure I'd go as far as to classify her as a victim. I'm not so sure this wasn't hoax.


----------



## Emma (Nov 13, 2009)

washingtonpost.com

*New CDC estimates show what toll swine flu is taking in U.S.

Number of child deaths is four times as high as had been reported*

About 22 million Americans have become ill with pandemic H1N1 influenza in the past six months and 3,900 have died, according to new estimates by the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention.

The number of pediatric deaths -- about 540 -- is four times as high as the number that physicians, hospitals and health departments had reported to the public health agency in Atlanta.

All of the estimates come with substantial uncertainty. For example, total H1N1 cases in the United States range from 14 million to 34 million, and total deaths from 2,500 to 6,100.

The CDC had previously said 129 people younger than 18 had died from H1N1 flu. That is compared with 88 deaths from seasonal flu in 2007-08 and 78 deaths in 2006-07 -- the most recent two flu seasons before the H1N1 strain emerged.

The new estimate includes deaths that occurred outside hospitals, patients who tested negative for H1N1 but almost certainly had it, and other overlooked cases.


----------



## geauxtohell (Nov 13, 2009)

Emma said:


> washingtonpost.com
> 
> *New CDC estimates show what toll swine flu is taking in U.S.
> 
> ...



But Sinatra said this was no different than the seasonal flu!


----------



## THE LIGHT (Nov 13, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Fatality said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


 
Oh they are prepared don't worry about that.




http://www.whale.to/vaccine/ayoub_1.jpg



> 1. An "informal" [e.g., illegal] clinical trial of the Avian Flu vaccine on about 200 Polish vagrants resulted in 11 immediate deaths and an additional set of 20 later deaths (approximately 15% of the test population). The doctors and nurses involved were charged with murder. (Fact. 2008)
> 
> 2. The Philippine High Court convicted WHO (The World Health Organization) of involuntarily sterilizing over 3 million Philippina women through the use of vaccines. (Fact)
> 
> ...


 
http://www.whale.to/a/cousens1.html


----------



## AllieBaba (Nov 13, 2009)

eots said:


> no whats nuts is giving children live flu virus.. whats nut is now they say one is ineffective and two are required ..whats nuts is not recognizing the potential hazards of vaccines and having blind trust in pharmaceutical company's and government bureaucracy



Educate yourself, nimrod. You don't require two live virus nasal immunizations. You do require two of the killed virus immunization. It's not rocket science.

Flu and other vaccines which diminish the killing power of viruses have done more to improve the quality and length of life than any single t hing on the face of the earth. Yes there is the occasional fuck up....bad batches, human error, whatever. Likewise, occasionally e-coli takes out a few people, or a kid has a reaction to amoxycillin. It is not a reason to get rid of cows or eliminate antibiotics.

You take a chance when you get immunizations. A tiny, itty bitty, miniscule chance that you might get a contaminated batch or one that has toxins in it. 

You take a much higher risk when you decide to go without.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 13, 2009)

THE LIGHT said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Fatality said:
> ...


totally unsubstantiated claims


----------



## geauxtohell (Nov 13, 2009)

AllieBaba said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > no whats nuts is giving children live flu virus.. whats nut is now they say one is ineffective and two are required ..whats nuts is not recognizing the potential hazards of vaccines and having blind trust in pharmaceutical company's and government bureaucracy
> ...



It's okay.  Big Pharma is an evil entity.  True health and wellness is via the all natural route.  

Because we all know that no "all natural" or supplemental item has ever been linked to adverse outcomes:

Kava - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## THE LIGHT (Nov 13, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> THE LIGHT said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


 
If you say so.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 13, 2009)

THE LIGHT said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > THE LIGHT said:
> ...


not just ME
they didnt provide anything to BACK up the claims
you use shoddy sources

kinda like the nutty troofers and birfers do


----------



## Emma (Nov 13, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> THE LIGHT said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Troofers, birfers... flufers?


----------



## geauxtohell (Nov 14, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> THE LIGHT said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Speaking of:



> 7. Merck's Gardasil vaccine causes death, collapse and chronic illness in young woman and girls, including a new, never-before described "disease" called Juvenile ALS, a fatal condition in which the nervous system is slowly destroyed while consciousness remains unimpaired. This vaccine increases cervical cancer by 44.7% in women and girls who already have Human Papilloma Virus. Cervical Cancer is easily detected and cured in early stages and is not a major killer of women. Gardasil contains substances which may cause sterility in women receiving it and any protection lasts only a few years, so 9 year olds will probably not be sexually active by the time this protection has worn off. (Fact, ongoing)



Wow.  That's just a load of bullshit.

"Easily cured"?  Only if you consider a total hysterectomy "easy".

Emma can correct me if I am wrong about any of my facts.

At any rate, I don't there is a single truthful statement in that blurb.


----------



## Emma (Nov 14, 2009)

geauxtohell said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > THE LIGHT said:
> ...



Let's not forget XRT and chemo. Loads of fun. 

Some info from a reliable source: 

Cancer Advances In Focus: Cervical Cancer - National Cancer Institute

http://www.cancer.gov/cancertopics/factsheet/Prevention/HPV-vaccine


----------



## geauxtohell (Nov 15, 2009)

Emma said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



What I suspect, and find scary, is that the misinformation about Gardasil is coming from the people who secretly believe that cervical cancer is the result of an STD, HPV 16 or 18, and the women who get it deserve to lose their cervix and uterus.

I can't explain the lies in any other manner aside from that.

Cervical cancer, like colon cancer, is virtually 100% preventable with the right preventative measures.

Hell, if I were still a single guy on the prowl, I'd get the vaccine.  I don't want to spread the bad strains of HPV to my future wife.


----------



## rachell32skeith (Dec 22, 2009)

haven't tried a flu shot ever...


----------



## eagleseven (Dec 22, 2009)

Got my H1N1 shot two weeks ago, and am healthy as a clam!


----------



## Emma (Dec 22, 2009)

eagleseven said:


> Got my H1N1 shot two weeks ago, and am healthy as a clam!



You mean you're not walking backwards?


----------



## eagleseven (Dec 22, 2009)

Emma said:


> eagleseven said:
> 
> 
> > Got my H1N1 shot two weeks ago, and am healthy as a clam!
> ...



I feel.....*spitting up blood*


----------

